# Railroad open for NGRRC



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The Salina Lincoln and Western will be open for anyone traveling down I-29 to the Convention in KC on Sunday, June 19 and Monday, June 20 anytime during the day. There may be some flooding concerns on I-29. US 75 on the Nebraska side is an alternative route. I am about 15 miles from I-29 and only 3 miles from US 75. The railroad is partially raised on a berm with 462 feet of track, # 6 turnouts, 1/2 % maximum grade, 20' minimum diameter (10' radius) curves, and a raised steamup bay. Steam or battery power only. Please send a message for directions if you don't know where I live. I would also be happy to see anyone on their way home from the convention depending on the day.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard 
did you get to see 844 go by your way Sat? 
I sat for an hour then missed it because I had to meet a customer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard has a great layout, with a nice steamup bay.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard's layout is absolutely beautiful, I would highly recommend anyone traveling in the area to stop by and take a look. Well worth it. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, dittos to the previous comments!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep heard this is a nice RR to visit however it's in the wrong direction for me as I'm coming form Wichita on my way to the show. Later RJD


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

It looks like I will be here Tuesday and Wednesday, so anyone is welcome to stop on those days also.


----------

